

Samsung unveils 6.3in Galaxy Mega smartphone - dsyph3r
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22107787

======
D-Train
Smartphones right now are like the SUV industry in the 90s. The bigger, the
"better". What a goliath of a phone...

